# National Fertility Awareness Week Zipline Challenge



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

National Fertility Awareness week this year in the UK is running from 27th October until 2nd November. On Sunday 14th September, Gwenda Burns, Jim Burns, Hannah Tipping, Richard Burns, James Zaisluik, Michele Binnie, Vicky Colbert, Kelly Hill, Ashleigh Hyde, Stewart Smart are Zip lining across the Clyde, 150ft high and 1000ft across for National Fertility Awareness week. Many of our Volunteers taking part in this challenge are terrified of heights but have volunteered to help change the conversation and raise awareness about fertility issues and the impact this has on people's lives which is grossly underestimated. Please show your support by following the link to https://www.justgiving.com/nfaw-zipline-challenge


----------



## Michele Binnie (Dec 6, 2013)

burnsie said:


> Hi
> 
> National Fertility Awareness week this year in the UK is running from 27th October until 2nd November. On Sunday 14th September, Gwenda Burns, Jim Burns, Hannah Tipping, Richard Burns, James Zaisluik, Michele Binnie, Vicky Colbert, Kelly Hill, Ashleigh Hyde, Stewart Smart are Zip lining across the Clyde, 150ft high and 1000ft across for National Fertility Awareness week. Many of our Volunteers taking part in this challenge are terrified of heights but have volunteered to help change the conversation and raise awareness about fertility issues and the impact this has on people's lives which is grossly underestimated. Please show your support by following the link to https://www.justgiving.com/nfaw-zipline-challenge


----------



## Michele Binnie (Dec 6, 2013)

Looking forward to the Zipline Challenge ( even though Im not good with heights ) But all for a very worthwhile cause, lets get those fingers on the buttons and sponsor.......


----------

